# Problem seeing on indoor league



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

Shoot a Hoyt compound . For hunting use to use a 5 pin set up . Last year Joined a summer 3d league and did ok . But when the league moved indoors saw a lot of guys with HHA one pin slider sights and using a lens in the sight also on peep using a verifier. Went and got the HHA with a 6x lens also a verifier all was done at an archery range with a tech. with me testing different strengths peeps . Go to the indoor range even have a light that HHA has and cant see the pin well at all even with or without my glasses on. All I see for a pin is the size of a pen point tip , no green dot like out side shooting. When I go to shoot out door 3d league I use no lens and open peep no lens in it either and shoot great. I know the indoor place is just a gym we use but a lot of other guys don't have the same problems. Any help ? Wish my eye doctor was an archer or gun shooter he is no help at all . Was also wondering if I should go to an Indoor sight just for indoors like the sure loc sights that look like a T Square.


----------



## Ocho2010 (Oct 12, 2011)

I use the Axcel ax3000 site bar with a viper 4x lense. Single pin with light. I also use a clarifier peep as well..one thing that might help u is to try a peep with a hood on it...the hood (built into the peep) sits on top and blocks light from entering the peep so you won't get a glare.

Might also try switching to a blue pin with light. Green tends to cause quite a bit of star bursting or halo effect...1 other thing to check or mess with is your eyes. I found when I shoot with both eyes open I get more star bursting. So after a lot of practice I finally forced myself to shoot w/ 1 eye open...you can use an eye patch or eye blocker that can be fixed on your site so you don't use both eyes...

Hang in there and shoot straight my friend!


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

In my experience, the stronger the clarifier, the less of the pin you will be able to see.

Last year I changed from a #2 clarifier, to a #3 and the ring on my scope lens nearly disappeared. It hasn't hurt my scores, since I have a smaller scope housing. I also think that while I don't consciously see the ring, my subconscious picks it up. I have diabetes and my eyes change more than most. One day I need one set of glasses and the next, I'll need a different set. 

You might go back to the shop and experiment with different lenses and clarifiers. For me, it's a tradeoff between seeing the target clearly and seeing the ring clearly. I don't seem to be able to do both.

On the pin color, I've heard that blue pins have less halo. I don't use pins, so I don't have any first hand experience on this.

Allen


----------



## Refteck (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm not a coach but the OP said he is using a verifier with a 6x scope..... should it not be a clarifier. I thought verifiers were for pins with no lens?


----------



## cms (May 16, 2010)

raise peep up for indoors


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

you may have to go one size up in the peep to allow more light in


----------



## fletchunter (Jun 13, 2009)

In my experience, I actually had to go to a smaller peep to help see the pin. Too big of peep would make it fuzzy. Might be something to try. I had a 3/64" for a while. Only problem with that was it wouldn't let as much light in and the target appeared a little dark sometimes. I went up to 1/16" and it has been working better. How close the peep is to your eye will depend a lot on what size peep you need too.


----------



## archer60x (Nov 24, 2008)

If you shoot outdoors well without a lens or verifier, why would you change going indoors??? I personally cannot shoot a lens so I shoot a fiber pin. I use a Davis competition site with a scope, no lens. Outdoors I shoot the same sight with a five pin cage. Same division, Bowhunter Freestyle/Unlimited indoors and out. Just because the other archers choose specific equipment to shoot doesn't mean you have to!!

And I think you want a clarifier not a verifier if you are going to shoot a lens!

Cheers


----------



## briwayjones (Jan 7, 2009)

Does the indoor range have fluorescent lighting? I have 20/20 vision but for some reason have trouble focusing in fluorescent light in different situations. I have trouble focusing the target and I don't use any sights or lenses. I don't have a solution for it though.


----------

